# Differences of Schedule 2 and Schedule 3 of SOL



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

What is the differences between Schedule 2 and Schedule 3 of SOL. I am applying for Subclass 175 (Skilled Migration Application). In which category schedule should i look my profile case i.e. Schedule 2 or Schedule 3. 

ps: I heard schedule 1 got expired post 1st of June' 10. Let me know if it is right?

It may look like a silly questions but I really want to ask it for my personal clarification since dont really want to give consultants my hard earned money!

Cheers!

Regards
AJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Amit

Welcome to the forum

First check what schedule your skill is in.. If it is schedule 3, bingo, if not then your option is state sponsorship under the state migration plan. The new SMP list of each state is yet to be out but the same would be decided from schedule 2. basically sch 2 is for states to set their SMP list and sch 3 is the new SOL.

If you do not want to spend on a consultant, need not worry, there are many who do it on their own, all you got to do is come here, ask your question and wait for someone to get back.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Anj1976. Really helpfull!!!!!! I will keep this in mind since looks like i am only in SCH2 as of now


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

amitjassi said:


> Thanks Anj1976. Really helpfull!!!!!! I will keep this in mind since looks like i am only in SCH2 category as of now


. Thanks again for your quick response.


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Anj1976, 

couple of more queries....
How much time it takes to clear state sponsership once i submit my immigration application from my origin country?
Secondly do the state will charge some money from me in lieu for that?
If yes, then the above money is returnable or not?

Let me know please.

Many Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Amit

Not a problem.. I was in your shoes 2 years back when i filed my application, i still keep asking things here ..

Well most states charge, ACT (sponsoring state for us) charges 250$ (cant recall exact figure). i think NSW and Queensland charge as well. Have a look at each state site, the details are mentioned there.

and no this amount is not returnable.

What about your skill assessment? Have you gone ahead with that or yet to get skill assessed? what is your skill?


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

To elaborate in response to your query i am currently working in an MNC in Management information Systems, analytics and workflow management and client relations through contact and via emails. High pressure environment wherein on an average my team respond to over 400-500 emails while simultaneously updating data and different levels of MIS for internal / external neeeds. I have a team of 4 guys working under me with one guy solely taking care of Software Development of processess. 
So i guess it would be:
"
ANZSCO Code and Occupation – (224999) (Information and Organization Professionals nec)
ASCO Code and Occupation - (2299 – 79) (Business and Information Professionals nec)
Accessing Authority – VETASSESS 
Points – 50
"
I found out under SOL2 so I really hope i am right on this? What's your view if I stand a chance under 475 or 175 clause... Which one suits better? Let me know please from your experience!!!!

Thanks and Regards
AJ


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Amit

I cant really comment on what code suits you the best. But start with getting your skill assessed, search the forum for similar skill or discussion in the past. I can assist you with the state sponsorship documents, comittment statement etc. not with assessment as I do not know much about your skill. My husband is an IT professional. Got his skill assessed by ACS.

Let me know if i can be any help. Wait for someone else to reply on this one.

Cheers
ANJ


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like to clear up some things that have been said here. While it is true that everyone who currently applies for 175 visa must have a nominated occupation listed in SOL3, the SOL2 is NOT relevant for State Migration Plan. Quote: "basically sch 2 is for states to set their SMP list" - this is not true. For state's migration plans there is SOL Schedule 4.


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

I acknowledge that. Thanks for the help indeed since i am really a fresher in this field and didn't knew what to start and where to start..Glad you came to my rescue... I will keep on pesting you with the most stupid of queries that any one can imagine on this site but hey, he who asks might become a fool for five minutes.. he who doesn't ask remains a fool forever..

Can easily give consultants that is not a big deal but Dad and wife keep on pesting me that i can make it happen easily with some help and guidance... Just that be prepared for waiting game 

  
Cheers!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Apologies, my bad, yeah right. Sch 4 is for SMP.


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks....
ok!
i got that i must have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority for the nominated occupation. So it is before i lodge the immigration application? or post that?

Secondly do i need to get my assessment done from my company as well regarding my current profile simultaneously or it will be asked later by the duty officer then only i will need to publish that? 

Thanks and Regards
AJ


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

amitjassi said:


> Thanks....
> ok!
> i got that i must have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority for the nominated occupation. So it is before i lodge the immigration application? or post that?
> 
> Secondly do i need to get my assessment done from my company as well regarding my current profile simultaneously or it will be asked later by the duty officer then only i will need to publish that?


I think the best way for you would be to read about the visa on official site of Australian Department of Immigration and Citizenship. If you will have any questions after that go ahead and ask here.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the right procedure is,

skill assessment by the respective authority 
Take IELTS (if applicable)
apply for state sponsorship under new SMP (If applicable)
Apply for the visa
Wait

Have a look at the sticky threads at the top of the forum, it has some helpful links and steps to follow.

cheers
anj


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> skill assessment by the respective authority
> Take IELTS (if applicable)


Sometimes it's vice versa. For example, if one wants to get an assessment from Engineers Australia, one has to have an IELTS score of 6666 or higher. Same thing stands for accountants - CPA Australia requires 7777 academic score for the assessment.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, depends on what the assessing authority requires.


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, sorry but the question was whether the skill assessment can happen before filing for immigration seperately or post filing for immigration only with immigration authorities at the Aus embassy.


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

amitjassi said:


> Hi Guys, sorry but the question was whether the skill assessment can happen before filing for immigration seperately or post filing for immigration only with immigration authorities at the Aus embassy.


Australian embassy has nothing to do with your immigration process except they stick in a visa stamp in your passport if you receive the grant. If you had read the page I gave you would have known that a valid assessment is one of the requirements for applying for 176 visa. And how are you expecting to receive a state sponsorship without having your skills assessed first?


----------



## amitjassi (Sep 21, 2010)

Fine Jed. So what is the first step should you thiink i should take now being a novice (other than giving proper time to read the link you mentioned) i being starter is confused with what to do next, just that i am in process to clean all my education, experience and general certificates. That will take another fortnight according to my estimate. But i don't want to waste the time in a meanwhile!

Your reply is appreciated.

Thanks and Regards
AJ


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

amitjassi said:


> Fine Jed. So what is the first step should you thiink i should take now being a novice (other than giving proper time to read the link you mentioned) i being starter is confused with what to do next, just that i am in process to clean all my education, experience and general certificates. That will take another fortnight according to my estimate. But i don't want to waste the time in a meanwhile!
> 
> Your reply is appreciated.
> 
> ...


To be short:

1. At first you should read the description of the occupations (in Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1). Find out which one suits your skills the most. Is your occupation listed in SOL Schedule 3 (Yes - go to section 3, No - section 2)

2. Try to find it in SOL4. If it's there than you have to wait till October and see if any state/territory is willing to sponsor this occupation. If your occupation makes the State Migration Plan of any state, check the requirements for receiving the sponsorship and if you will be able to meet them.

3. Go on a website of the relevant assessing authority. Read about the requirements for assessment. Sit an IELTS test if necessary. Get an assessment. (Get a state sponsorship if necessary).

4. Apply for a visa.


----------

